# black and white



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I LOVE your sign! And wow, she's a blue? She's super dark!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

she WILL be blue, she's not cleared at all yet!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

So pretty, black and white.
So funny how you have photos with Paris on that door, with so many different dogs.
You should make a scrapbook album, it would be awesome.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ohh lala! Very cute blue!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Love it!!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Love the pictures. Very cute!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! And I love your sign!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Lovely spoos! Fun sign! Billy is blue also and is still quite dark. He is 15 months and is taking his time clearing.
_


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pictures! I love the contrast and such pretty pretty spoos!


----------



## blackcurls (Dec 15, 2009)

Great pics. Am getting very clucky seeing all these beautiful pups


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

blackcurls said:


> Great pics. Am getting very clucky seeing all these beautiful pups


Keira there is Caoimhe's niece too


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

haha love it

They are too gorgeous for words.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, I love paris's face in that picture, also like the sign. Thats funny.


----------

